# Windows Media Player 10 - ein Lied zur Warteschlange hinzufügen



## RickSkywalker (27. August 2010)

*Windows Media Player 10 - ein Lied zur Warteschlange hinzufügen*

Hey Leute!

ich habe ein großes Problem, bei dem ich eure Hilfe brauche.
Ich benutze schon sehr lange den Windows Media Player 10 und möchte auch bei diesem Player bleiben, da ich ihn wesentlich besser als die 11 finde.
Folgendes Problem: Gibt es eine Funktion bzw. ein Plug-In, mit dem ich ein Lied zur Warteschleife hinzufügen kann? Damit meine ich, dass ich bspw. gerade "Bada Bing Wit A Pipe" von Four Year Strong höre und als nächstes "One Step At A Time" hören möchte, aber Bada Bing Wit A Pipe möchte ich noch zu Ende hören. Da wäre es ja prima, wenn ich auf "One Step At A Time" mit der rechten Maustaste klicken und dem PC anweisen könnte, dieses Lied als nächstes zu spielen.

Liebe Grüße
Rick


----------



## RickSkywalker (2. September 2010)

*AW: Windows Media Player 10 - ein Lied zur Warteschlange hinzufügen*

Hat keiner einen Vorschlag?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (3. September 2010)

*AW: Windows Media Player 10 - ein Lied zur Warteschlange hinzufügen*

Hab den Thread mal nach "Software allgemein" verschoben.

Gibt es im Kontext-Menü keinerlei Eintrag wie "einreihen" oder so?
Bei Winamp ist das ja seit langem Standard ...


----------



## RickSkywalker (3. September 2010)

*AW: Windows Media Player 10 - ein Lied zur Warteschlange hinzufügen*

Nein, leider nicht. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie das beim Windows Media Player 11 ist (es gibt ja mittlerweile sogar schon 12, aber die ist glaube ich Windows 7-only), ich will aber beim Windows Media Player 10 bleiben weil der WMP11 einige Funktionen nicht mehr hatte, die ich brauche. (Speziell bei der Medienbibliothek)


----------

